# Happy Birthday Harold!



## Geo (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold! 75 years young and 75 more to go.

I hope you have a wonderful birthday and that all you do today turns out great for you.

You have been a teacher and a mentor to many here on the forum and to me in particular. I would like to say thank you for being there.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, Happy Birthday Sir, I hope it is a good one!


----------



## eastky (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 14, 2014)

@---->--- Happy Birthday, Harold!!! ---<[email protected]


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 14, 2014)

There are good ships,
and there are wood ships,
The ships that sail the sea.
But the best ships, are friendships,
And may they always be.
Happy Birth Day Harold and all the best ,keep up your most excellent work.
But remember not to work to hard if you can help it.
Justin


----------



## Irons (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Harold.


----------



## cnbarr (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy birthday sir!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy birthday Harold!


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy 75th Birthday, Harold. I'll be there in a few months.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold! Wishing you a wonderful day.
As always, Thank You for everything that you have done and continue to do for this great forum.
I can't put into words what it's been like 'knowing' you. You are indeed a true gentleman! John.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold!

I hope you have a great day listening to jazz and sipping some Chivas.

You have been an inspiration to me.

Dave


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rewalston (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold, may you have many more to come.

Rusty


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold!!! Hope you have a great one!!!


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sir,

i see its your 75th, still a young man. 

big hugs & kisses from me

thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold


----------



## Shark (Jul 14, 2014)

Have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Bday my friend


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday,Harold!!!!!!!!!!!....enjoy baked leg of lamb,get a big bottle of whisky and say ...CHEERS!!!!!!! I wish you the best.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 14, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SIR!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## 4metals (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold, 

Still going strong at 75 is great,

Still going strong and been retired for 20 years.....priceless!


----------



## artart47 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Harold !
Hope you and Susan had a great year and that this comming one surpasses the last!
Have a happy birthday!
artart47


----------



## butcher (Jul 14, 2014)

Harold I hope you have a great birthday, I think they threw the mold away after you were born.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy birthday sir !


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold.


----------



## jonn (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold, it's a pleasure knowing you.


----------



## pattt (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold.have a nice day!!

pattt


----------



## GotTheBug (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harold!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKQbg19VvY8&list=RDpKQbg19VvY8


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, all, especially Manual, who seems to be clairvoyant. How did he know it would be a leg of lamb? 8) 

You guys have made my work here a pleasure. While the majority of us have never met, we are family, and know one another by the work we do here. To that end, I'm honored to have had the opportunity to represent you guys as a moderator. I hope I haven't disappointed. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 16, 2014)

I bet that most of us will agree that this forum would not be where it is right now without your hard work at moderating this place.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 16, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> I bet that most of us will agree that this forum would not be where it is right now without your hard work at moderating this place.



+1 Yeah! What he said!


----------



## CBentre (Jul 17, 2014)

Better late than never,.Happy birthday Harold it's been a pleasure conversing with you. Your only as old as you feel and from the sounds of things you sir have many years ahead of you.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Harold, thanks for all your great contribution that with great posts from other founders has made this forum a mine of refining.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday have a great one !


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 17, 2014)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!....I know you like leg of lamb,whisky,pretty women,big cigars...
Kindest regards
Manuel


----------



## Claudie (Jul 17, 2014)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!....I know you like leg of lamb,whisky,pretty women,big cigars...
> Kindest regards
> Manuel


 Are you talking to me?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 18, 2014)

Claudie:

Welcome to our Brotherhood!!!!!!!!!!...we enjoy leg of lamb,whisky,pretty women,big cigars,money,gold,silver,PGM,old cars,ships,trains,old airplanes,high adrenaline discharges,the rose pink light of dawn and late afternoon and many other things.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------

